# Nice knitted "Knot Bag" tutorial- really simple.



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

http://www.my-filing-cabinet.com/knitting-pattern-for-japanese-knot-bag

Also here is the tute in PDF format (see below picture)


----------



## Casper12a (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

This is a neat idea, thanks!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

That's certainly a cool bag! Thank you for sharing :sm24:


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

You're welcome...enjoy!


----------



## pj gam (Jan 17, 2012)

I made a felted one and didn`t have to line it.


----------



## blaiwesk (Aug 11, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

pj gam said:


> I made a felted one and didn`t have to line it.


How many stitches did you cast on 
So it would be big enough to felt


----------



## pj gam (Jan 17, 2012)

Must check, will get back to you. Will let you know the size of needles.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks! Also if not too much trouble, please give measurement of the bag after it was felted:sm01:


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for sharing - I have done a couple out of fabric but this looks interesting


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Love these bags. I'd probably start with a Judy's Magic caston so the bottom is closed from the beginning. Then just be careful that you position the handles properly, because you won't be switching where the front and back show up at the end as the pattern instructs. (Sounds confusing, but if you read the pattern, it makes sense.)


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

I made one of these for my niece out a multi coloured wool and I felted it,a couple of years ago.I sensed she didn't really care for it.I thought it would be a hit with a 16 year old trendy girl.I would use it for sure.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks. Saved it on Ravelry.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/buttons-ahoy-knot-bag


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you sharing!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

What an interesting pattern. Thanks for posting.


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow, I like that! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## maggie16 (Jan 25, 2017)

Love this bag. Thank you for sharing


----------

